# Anybody try these headlights?



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

ah crap, this probably should have been under the appearance and body section. Sorry, I'm new.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

A mod will move it soon.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

k cool, do you have a thread about your plasti-dip eco rims?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boozecruze said:


> k cool, do you have a thread about your plasti-dip eco rims?


I do but I can't find it.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Moved.

Those lights look a bit empty but if you don't like chrome you can't beat that price.

Hellon, did you try going to your profile and clicking "topics started by"?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Why is it this set of headlights http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380664427064&cmd=VIDESC
are so much cheaper than a set of very similar looking headlights that run like 200$ more? Is there that big of a difference in quality from brand to brand?


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

I kinda like those. I'd like to see them actually installed on a car.


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

boozecruze said:


> Why is it this set of headlights http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380664427064&cmd=VIDESC
> are so much cheaper than a set of very similar looking headlights that run like 200$ more? Is there that big of a difference in quality from brand to brand?


The difference is that the more expensive ones come pre-wired and are straight plug and play. With the cheaper ones you need extra wiring for the LEDs and halos if I'm correct. 

I went with the more expensive ones so that I don't have to deal with hassle of wiring the lights. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Andresv374 said:


> The difference is that the more expensive ones come pre-wired and are straight plug and play. With the cheaper ones you need extra wiring for the LEDs and halos if I'm correct.
> 
> I went with the more expensive ones so that I don't have to deal with hassle of wiring the lights.
> 
> ...


Yea after doing some research that is what it seems to be. I've also noticed with some that say "plug and play" arent actually "plug and play" and need to be rewired. The wiring doesnt look overly difficult though.


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

boozecruze said:


> Yea after doing some research that is what it seems to be. I've also noticed with some that say "plug and play" arent actually "plug and play" and need to be rewired. The wiring doesnt look overly difficult though.


Are you looking into buying some new headlights?


----------



## bud97103 (Jul 27, 2013)

boozecruze said:


> 11 12 Chevy Cruze DOHC LS LTZ Eco TURBOCHARGED Black Head Lights Lamp Left Right | eBay
> 
> Just wondering if anybodys tried these housings and what you thought of them. thanks






looks pretty sweet to me!!


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Andresv374 said:


> Are you looking into buying some new headlights?


Thinking about it. Why? do you have some for sale?


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

boozecruze said:


> Thinking about it. Why? do you have some for sale?


Nope just wondering. I just bought some and spent a lot of time researching them so if you need any help let me know!


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

I am also thinking about getting some headlamps and HIDs but the thing is that my cruze is a lease and ill probably lose the money at the end... Thats what is holding me

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Andresv374 said:


> Nope just wondering. I just bought some and spent a lot of time researching them so if you need any help let me know!


Ahh gotchya, what kind did you get? any pics?

Tavogl, im sure there's got to be some threads on here about what you can or cant do with leases.


----------



## taylorbrianne2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Andresv374 said:


> Nope just wondering. I just bought some and spent a lot of time researching them so if you need any help let me know!


Any pictures? I've definitely been considering new headlights but have no idea where to start.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

For another $100 you could get a number of projector housings for our cars, with the black too.
You don't need to wire the halos or leds, but you get the benefit of projectors and style.
N


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

My headlights arrived yesterday, with the headlight tab broken :'( I've repaired it with epoxy though which should hold. I ordered 6000K HIDs which also arrive this week. I'm planning on installing them this Saturday, so I'll have pics by then.

For now here is the link to the ones I bought:
Cruze LED Head Lamps Angel Eyes with Projector Lens 2009 2012 Year PW Style | eBay

They were a bit on the expensive side but it requires no extra wiring, they look awesome, and despite coming from China they arrived in a week. My advice is look for a style which you like, ebay has TONS, and then find ones which are plug and play which you can find from the picture, description, or by asking the seller. Minimum price I've seen for ones like that start at around $380, you also have to check and see if both the low and high beam bulbs are included.


----------



## Mowin8603 (Jul 20, 2013)

I too am looking for different headlight housings. Andresv374 - those headlights look nice and look like they are high quality. I personally can't justify spending that kind of cash on headlights. I am looking for a stock looking housing but with projectors as I would like to run HID's. I just don't want to run HID's in the stock housings and blind everyone in front me.. Ideally I would like something with projectors that looks stock. Anyone looked into retro fits? 

Example: HID Projectors from The Retrofit Source Inc


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Those are similar in style to the ones im looking at. for 280$ they dont look too bad but I'll be rewiring at that price. Just worried about the quality though...

2011 2013 Chevy Cruze Halo LED DRL Light Strip Projector Headlights Black | eBay


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Mowin8603 said:


> I too am looking for different headlight housings. Andresv374 - those headlights look nice and look like they are high quality. I personally can't justify spending that kind of cash on headlights. I am looking for a stock looking housing but with projectors as I would like to run HID's. I just don't want to run HID's in the stock housings and blind everyone in front me.. Ideally I would like something with projectors that looks stock. Anyone looked into retro fits?
> 
> Example: HID Projectors from The Retrofit Source Inc


Completely understandable. There should be quite a few topics over retrofitting on CT, just search for it and you'll find something.


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

boozecruze said:


> Those are similar in style to the ones im looking at. for 280$ they dont look too bad but I'll be rewiring at that price. Just worried about the quality though...
> 
> 2011 2013 Chevy Cruze Halo LED DRL Light Strip Projector Headlights Black | eBay


Those were the same exact ones I was looking at originally, except they were glossy black. See if you can find anyone whose bought those or look at the seller's feedback for that product. For that price I'd say go for it if you're fine with the extra wiring.


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

And they're on order..thanks for the info all. I'll let you know how it goes when i receive them


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

tavogl said:


> I am also thinking about getting some headlamps and HIDs but the thing is that my cruze is a lease and ill probably lose the money at the end... Thats what is holding me
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App











I just installed some 6000k HID's today. It was pretty simple. Just used the harmed that came with it, grounded each bulb, connected it to the battery and DONE. And they work perfect!!! Found a kit on eBay... Around $50 without shipping. And the best part... Replacement bulbs are only $30 for the pair! ^.^


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jayman777 said:


> View attachment 23065
> 
> 
> I just installed some 6000k HID's today. It was pretty simple. Just used the harmed that came with it, grounded each bulb, connected it to the battery and DONE. And they work perfect!!! Found a kit on eBay... Around $50 without shipping. And the best part... Replacement bulbs are only $30 for the pair! ^.^
> ...


...and if you get pulled over for having them, your ticket will be $250. 

Ask me how I know. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

boozecruze said:


> And they're on order..thanks for the info all. I'll let you know how it goes when i receive them


Nice! I should have pics of mine by tomorrow. Cant wait to see how our cars turn out!


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

u should go on carid.com cg halo projectors the smoked out ones $538 so sick lookin....advice...dont buy cheap crappy under $400 ones gotta pay good for good stuff...kno someone who bought headlights that were a little cheaper and they were crap


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ...and if you get pulled over for having them, your ticket will be $250.
> 
> Ask me how I know.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


What was the charge? And, where are you from? Laws may be different. I've driven by quite a few cops, during the day and at night, and haven't had a problem..... Yet?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jayman777 said:


> What was the charge? And, where are you from? Laws may be different. I've driven by quite a few cops, during the day and at night, and haven't had a problem..... Yet?  Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 H3LL0N3ARTH on this forum got the $250 fine for running HIDs. I mentioned it as a fair warning to anyone thinking of doing the same to their car. Laws are the same across the US in this regard. HID "conversion kits" are unsafe and illegal per NHTSA. Some cops may not want to waste their time, but that doesn't make them legal. The CruzeTalk staff does not support or encourage the use of these HID kits. While aftermarket headlight assemblies with projectors can be argued as vastly inferior to the factory headlights, they are a far better alternative to HID bulbs in factory housings. Read the following if you want more information: Are HID Kits Legal or Safe - The Xtreme Revolution


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes i got ulles over buy thia dickhead cop lol. All HIDs are illegal unless the specificly say there DOT approved on the bulbs themselves. There are a couple companies I will be buying Phillips ones there $100 a set.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok so I got my headlights installed today, but it did not go as planned AT ALL. Me and a buddy tried doing it ourselves at first. Taking the font bumper off was a chore and then after that we find out the wires from the headlight were not plug and play. So I just said screw it and took them to get installed at Cartoys. And they did an AMAZING job. Didn't take long at all and they did a great job, though they could not install my HIDs since they are not DOT approved. I ended up paying 170 for the installation but it was worth it. I'll have better pictures tomorrow.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Lookin good andres. You're right, they're a b**** to do lol


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Alrighty it's done. Not an easy task though. 
Difficulty 1-easy to 10-difficult. 

Popping plastic nose rivets-5 use a screw driver or handy dandy fork like I saw in another post

removing bumper from clips on the side-8 most difficult task. You really have to man handle the thing. You have to be a little rough but no, it won't break or cause white bends. 

Instruction usefulness- throw them away. Seriously, no point. Watch online vids instead. 

bolting/un-bolting lights-4 there is some flex in the bolt holes so make sure when bolting on the new lights you get similar gaps on both sides between hood and lights, nose piece and light

Removing bumper parking lights sand other sensors-4 FYI I don't have fog lights

Wiring of lights-7 if you don't do much stuff with wiring this will be kind of difficult. The only parts of the lights that will be plug and play is the high and low beams. You'll have to wire up the halos, led strip and blinker. This isn't too difficult you just have to be patient and trial and error. There's only three wires to connect to the parking lights/blinkers and one (black) is a ground so you just have to find out which one pulsates and which one has continual current. Pulsating=blinker, Continuous= parking light. Halos and strip = continuous, blinker = blinker, same ground for both. Pretty simple.

Putting bumper back on-4 much easier than taking off. 


Save this job for a weekend . As far as these particular lights go they seem to be pretty good quality even though they're probably the cheapest ones out there. Note that the leds and halos are not very bright and are hardly noticeable during the bright day time. They look stellar at dusk and night though. Any question let me know. I'll try posting pics


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hahaha yeah putting the bumper back on was waaaaaay easier than taking it off. Congrats man! Glad to see it came out awesome! And yeah the LEDs are alright during the day but at dusk and at night they look soooo sweet. I'll be getting my HIDs installed this Wednesday.


----------

